# Old School Amp Comparison



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have in my possesion a Zapco Z300SLX, and a PPI Art A404. I would like to get matching amps, so I am trying to decide which way to go. The Zapco does look quite as nice as the PPI, but it is definitely a solid amp, and has never let me down. I haven't had a chance to hook up the PPI, but I'm sure it's a nice amp. 

Maybe this is a silly question, but is one any better than the other in build quality or power? I know they all sound the same, but is there really a difference? I was going to use the PPI for my fronts active, and I am a little concerned that the 50 watts per side is not enough. Any idea what these things actually put out?

I guess what I am trying to find out is: Am I at a point of personal preference?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

> I guess what I am trying to find out is: Am I at a point of personal preference?


I'd say so. If it were me it would most likely come down to whichver matching amp I found first.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe trying to match amps is a little silly, but it's important to me. Another thing about my Zapco, is that it doesn't use Symbilink, which is a good thing. So any matching Zapco would have to be the same way.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Matching isn't silly... to ME mismatching is silly. My set-up will most definately match.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i think you are to the point of preference. i'd probably go for another zapco.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

If you can see them I allways liked the look of PPI ART series a lot. My fav of any amp ever made.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Zapco is a more detailed sounding amp and is also very underrated than the PPI. I'd go with the zapco. If you want to go PPI,try to find some of the Promos series.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

invecs said:


> Zapco is a more detailed sounding amp and is also very underrated than the PPI. I'd go with the zapco. If you want to go PPI,try to find some of the Promos series.


The ProMos series is pointless unless the OP plans on running low impedance loads, but they could be good on subs bridged. I have some Art Series amps, and they are good. Better than a Zapco, probably not, but who knows since I could never pick out a Zapco over a PPI in a blind test.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

89grand said:


> The ProMos series is pointless unless the OP plans on running low impedance loads, but they could be good on subs bridged. I have some Art Series amps, and they are good. Better than a Zapco, probably not, but who knows since I could never pick out a Zapco over a PPI in a blind test.


I couldn't find anything special on the arts...had quite a few of them some years back. I prefer the Promos and some of the AM and M series amps...the arts just sound dry to me.


----------



## alius123 (Jun 22, 2006)

You won't know until you try the PPI amp and compare for yourself. I have a PPI A300.2 that i like better than my zapco ag amp. Really solid amp. Just try it out and tell us what you think


----------

